# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  اللواء لافي حريثان الجبور

## معاذ ملحم

الذكرى الثانية لوفاة اللواء الجبور




يصادف اليوم الذكرى الثانية لوفاة اللواء لافي حريثان الجبور من مواليد الموقر لعام 1926.
وتقلد الفقيد وظائف عدة منها (قائد لواء الحسين ولواء الهاشمي ولواء الملك طلال ومستشار عسكري لجلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه وقائدا للمنطقة العسكرية الجنوبية).
وقد منح الفقيد عدة اوسمة وشارات (ميدالية معركة الكرامة ووسام الكوكب من الدرجة الثانية ووسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الاولى ووسام الملك عبدالعزيز الدرجة الاولى ووسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الثالثة، ومنح ميداليات معركة الكرامة الخالدة ووسام الاقدام العسكري).

----------

